# Whew...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Four different kinds of pheasant sausage processed. Sweet Italian, Spicy Italian, Bavarian, and breakfast. Fifteen pounds of sausage total.

Word to the wise. Do not attempt this activity when you are the only one home to watch an eight week old pup. If you are thinking of trying this at home...don't. It ends up looking like the cake boxing assembly line episode of I Love Lucy.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You shoot enough pheasants to make sausage?? Holy...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ja...around a hundred a year.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Alan,

You should share and invite indsport over. Not many pheasants south of Jamestown. Too many skunks.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol


----------

